
Ask HN: What can we do to help during/after Covid-19? - saturday14
Even if we the spread of the virus is contained in the next 30 days (personally I am very pessimistic), the devastation left by it is going to last a while - already hundreds of thousands of people have lost their jobs and this is going to worsen.<p>How can someone with no money, but some tech skills&#x2F;time&#x2F;willingness, help in this situation?<p>Edit : Also, how can ordinary Joe&#x2F;Jane be prepared for something like this in future without looking up to the government and the generosity of a handful of billionaires like Bill Gates (nothing against him, he is doing great work)? I understand the normal stuff - keep some savings, keep some canned food, be in as good health as possible etc. But these aren&#x27;t enough?
======
ozfive
I've already donated money to causes. I am willing to donate my skills and
time to something as well. Go coder in the Seattle area here.

~~~
saturday14
Tristate area here, I am willing to donate time and skills as well. But this
would require more than just tech skills - how are we going to find jobs for
potentially a few million people fast, for example?

